# Dcon Pellet replacement



## bfitz3 (Oct 24, 2015)

The last time I bought dcon, I bought in bulk. Ran out this fall and discovered it has been discontinued an the only options on the shelf required pretty active oversight. I want something I can set out in the barn and garage, the forget about. Anybody have ideas? Cats are not gonna happen here.


----------



## moey (Oct 24, 2015)

Tried a michigan zip code on Lowes.com and they seem to still have it and ship it. Not bulk though. I think a lot of stores are getting away from selling it.


----------



## semipro (Oct 24, 2015)

bfitz3 said:


> Cats are not gonna happen here.


Neither are are any other animals if you keep putting out poison.
Apologies for the critical tone but one of the main reasons you can't find that stuff anymore in most places is because it was killing foxes, birds of prey, pets, etc. when those animals feasted on the dead rodents.  If that's your intent then to each there own. 
Some just don't realize the impact using that stuff has.
Stepping off my soapbox...


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 24, 2015)

Tomkat, block and pellets


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 24, 2015)

Primary effective compound "warferin" in Dcon Now most use zinc phosphide


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Oct 24, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> Primary effective compound "warferin" in Dcon Now most use zinc phosphide


Warfarin otherwise known as Coumadin when given to people. Its a blood thinner. I'm guessing the goal is to overdose the rodents so they bleed out...


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 24, 2015)

Replaced strychnine that was is a real chain killer. They die in steps. Probably the reason for loss of most of the vultures and Condors out west.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 26, 2015)

Pellets are less effective than blocks as the rodents can hoard it.  People will find it in their shoes, pillowcases, etc.  They can't move a secured block so they must eat it there.   Warfarin also has been around so long that rats and mice are showing resistance to it.  There are better options out there to use as a rodenticide.  Zinc phosphide is an option.  Be sure to keep the bait covered as it can work quite well on non targets.


----------



## billb3 (Oct 27, 2015)

EPA had the manufacturers stop manufacturing   poison without tamper resistant bait stations at the consumer level.

You might find old stock on a shelf somewhere but when that s gone it is gone.

Even though you can still buy replacement cube baits for the bait stations they are still a bit safer for use  around kids, pets and other wildlife than pellets.
I haven't seen pellets for a while so I don't know if they even make them any more.


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 27, 2015)

Bill it Must be out east thing. Local farm store had a sale two weeks ago and I would bet 1 in five of us checking out had this in our cart


----------



## billb3 (Oct 27, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> Bill it Must be out east thing. Local farm store had a sale two weeks ago and I would bet 1 in five of us checking out had this in our cart
> View attachment 165371




http://www2.epa.gov/safepestcontrol/mouse-and-rat-poisons-pellet-form-banned

buy it while you can if you really like it


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 27, 2015)

Explains why everyone was buying.


----------



## semipro (Feb 8, 2016)

With far reaching impact...
Suffering bobcats, coyotes, owls spur Thousand Oaks neighborhood to rethink war on rats
http://www.latimes.com/science/la-me-0206-rats-20160208-story.html


----------

